#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > PRODUCTIE FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Symphonica in Rosso

## RRRRik

Hier een paar foto's van de concert-reeks van Marco Borsato in het Gelredome

----------


## RRRRik



----------


## RRRRik

LD: Patrick Kramer
Ass. LD & Operator: Carlo Zaenen

176 x VL5
10 x VL500
50 x VL3000 Spot
8 x Syncrolite SXB5/2Q
40 x VL2500
54 x VL6C
62 x VL2416
24 x Atomic/Scroller
2 x Virtuoso (ethernet gelinked)
15 x 12-lite
26 x 8lite
16 x 4bar Source Four


Rik

----------


## Vervallen

welke lampen gebruikte jullie onderaan de tribunes?

----------


## Funmaker

prachtige totaalbeeldjes  :Smile: 
ziet er echt knap uit!

----------


## RRRRik

> welke lampen gebruikte jullie onderaan de tribunes?



VL5 op een 1m extender


R.

----------


## shure-fan

mooi plan van Patrick

----------


## axs

> ff een vraag over die foto van marco.. het is die linkse waar alles rood is. ik zie vanaf de truss allemaal lampen schijnen(die rode) en vanaf het podium de lucht in ook weer die lampen.. welke zijn dat? En dan nog ff een vraag die 3 sterke lichten die gericht zijn op de artiest.. welk lamp is dat... alvast bedankt



Syncrolite SX B5/2 , beter bekend als de B52's  :Wink: 

Volgspots zijn naar alle waarschijnlijk RJ Ivanhoe

----------


## soundcheckfrits

contact EML  hun hebben  synco's  in verhuur

----------


## deloitte

ik ben er woensdag avond geweest,
ik vond de show van marco niet geweldig maar licht hing en stond er netjes bij. ook de projectie en achtergrond zag er egt goed uit. 
is dat gedaan met beamers of leds?
ook de krul van de gitaar naar de projectie schermen toe zag er goed uit, wel een hoop werk om te programeren.
mij complimenten!!

bram

----------


## Nit-Wit

> ik ben er woensdag avond geweest,
> ik vond de show van marco niet geweldig maar licht hing en stond er netjes bij. ook de projectie en achtergrond zag er egt goed uit. 
> is dat gedaan met beamers of leds?



projectie gok ik zo.

video doet XL en Beamsystems

----------


## axs

> ik ben er woensdag avond geweest,
> ook de projectie en achtergrond zag er egt goed uit. 
> is dat gedaan met beamers of leds?



PIGI projectoren... 
intro2005

----------


## CoenCo

volgspots:
Backtruss: 2* Robert Juliat Ivanhooooooooo
Zij en front 8* Strong Gladiator

----------


## deurklink

Ik ben er ook geweest! vond het licht geweldig, geluid niet overweldigend maar voldoende  :Wink:  Ook leuk om ff backstage te kijken (vriendin viel bijna flauw en we werden afgevoerd naar een ehbo post achter het podium) geluk bij een ongeluk! 

Maar vergeleken met 2 jaar geleden (in mijn herinnering dan) vond ik het niet overtreffend?! Meer mensen met dezelfde mening..?

----------


## Halo

ziet er erg gelikt en strak uit, alleen jammer van die muziek he

----------


## Vervallen

> Ik ben er ook geweest! vond het licht geweldig, geluid niet overweldigend maar voldoende  Ook leuk om ff backstage te kijken (vriendin viel bijna flauw en we werden afgevoerd naar een ehbo post achter het podium) geluk bij een ongeluk! 
> 
> Maar vergeleken met 2 jaar geleden (in mijn herinnering dan) vond ik het niet overtreffend?! Meer mensen met dezelfde mening..?



De verlichting vond ik erg strak en mooi op elkaar afgesteld, hoewel sommige kleurencombo's erg apart waren, maarja smaken verschillen.

Het geluid vond ik erg mager, ik mistte een hoop van het geluid, misschien zaten we verkeerd.

----------


## Halo

> misschien zaten we verkeerd.



dat moet niet kunnen, je betaald voor je kaartje dus jij zit niet verkeerd maar het geluid was dus verkeerd, je betaald dus je hebt recht op goed geluid

----------


## moderator

Beste Mensen, 
Foto forum licht.....Leuk dat geneuzel over geluid, maar euh....boeien!

Mooie foto's, erg indrukwekkende plaatjes ook.

----------


## Pajan

Ik weet dat ik op een licht foum zit maar weet iemand welk geluid systeem er hangt. Ik hoor er namelijk hele goede berichten over van collega's

----------


## Robin.vd.Have

Ik durf het niet 100% zeker te zeggen maar ik heb begrepen dat er met D&B J-Series word gewerkt. En ervanuitgaanda dat Peak hier ook aanwezig is lijkt dat geen vreemde combi.

M.V.G

----------


## martijn verkerk

> Ik weet dat ik op een licht foum zit maar weet iemand welk geluid systeem er hangt. Ik hoor er namelijk hele goede berichten over van collega's



main stacks D&B J serie 
infills Q1 en C3
subs op de grond b2

----------


## M'Elodie

> main stacks D&B J serie 
> infills Q1 en C3
> subs op de grond b2



2xJ-sub array gevlogen
Rond de 96 kasten J-8 en J-12
Versterkers : D-12
FOH: PM5000 en H-2000

----------


## s142918

Aangevuld: 

- J-Series voor main 1 en main 2 arrays en de verschillende (side)-delays / fills. 
- J-Series sub gevlogen achterop
- D&B B2 subs onder het podium 
- C7 setje voor de golden circle
- Q-series rondom de catwalks om het publiek wat daar stond redelijk doof te krijgen
- Veel moeite gedaan om de catwalks vrij te houden van teveel herrie
- Analoge mixers op front, digitale voor de monitoring

Vond het geluid lekker qua zuiverheid en verstaanbaarheid, het laag was op de plaats waar ik stond een beetje raar en rommelig. Maar voor een betonnen badkuip was het prima te doen! 

Heb 's ochtends een seminar mogen bijwonen over de audiosetup van D&B/AudioPro, erg interessant. Veel leuker dat ze daarna in de zaal nog wat lichtstandjes aan het doorlopen waren die ik 's avonds terug heb mogen zien. Zitten aardig wat spectaculaire dingen in, weer een show van formaat. Vond het licht absoluut prima, hoewel er wel een voorliefde voor groen leek te zijn (maar dat mag)  :Smile:  Sommige combi's waren misschien een beetje apart, maar je moet dat wel in combinatie met de liedjes zien en dan klopt het weer. 

Dat gedoe met die loopbrug is natuurlijk helemaal te gek, dat zal wel een soort van cyberhoist adapt zijn geweest neem ik aan? De vuurkorven op spiralift-achtig systeem (weet niet hoe het wel heet; een driehoekige variant) waren ook leuk gevonden, hoewel de Vari*Lite die daaraan hing ook net zo goed een parretje had kunnen zijn, heb die dingen in geen andere stand gezien als naar beneden gericht in 't rood! 


Al met al: petje af, maar dat mag ook wel op zo'n productie! Zou volgende keer wel eens een seminar over het lichtontwerp willen bijwonen, is vast veel animo voor!

----------


## axs

Aangezien de hele productie hier besproken wordt, gemoved van licht naar productieforum.

Ben benieuwd, ik ben er woensdag te gast.

----------


## misjel

Ik zat op de tribune op de eerste rij aan de zijkant,
kvond het licht super en over het geluid valt op die plek niet te klagen.
ik heb een geweldige avond gehad

----------


## Sponge

Hey Rik, 

Mooie foto's man, ben zelf zaterdag de 21ste even langs geweest. Maar wat een mooie show, vooral de syncro's knallen er mooi uit. Ik was er zelf de zondag ervoor om eventjes motortjes door te lopen. Waren er best veel. Ik vond zelf de kroonluchters in de zaal erg goed bedacht en erg mooi uitgevoerd. Ik ben benieuwd naar de rest van de foto's en de DVD.

Mazzl. 
En voor de jongens in het Gelredome succes nog even. 

Sponge

----------


## Barthez

> C7 setje voor de golden circle



Dat is geen C7 maar C3, ivm de kleinere horizontale spreiding

FOH bestaat uit PM5000 + H1000 voor de band, H2000 voor het orkest

Op het podium een PM1D voor MB + band, D5 voor het orkest

Premix van het orkest wordt gedaan op een D1

----------


## CoenCo

De VL500's hangen in zgn. ribbon-lifts. En die kunnen dus wel zo'n 300kg naar 9 meter brengen!!  Bij de DVD-opname hebben ze trouwens wel bewogen, dus het had geen parretje kunnen zijn  :Smile:

----------


## s142918

> Dat is geen C7 maar C3, ivm de kleinere horizontale spreiding



Mijn excuses, daar zat ik even verkeerd met het typenummertje

----------


## Nisha

ik hoorde dat er nieuwe technieke gebruikt zouden worden bij deze productie.
en dat u2 (of een productiemanager ervan) is komen kijken?

ALS dit al klopt, weet iemand dan misschien wat die nieuwe techniek is, 
ben daar namelijk wel benieuwd naar.

Groetjes.

----------


## MartinW

volgens de gelderlander van vanochtend
ging het over de loopbrug door de zaal en iets met zijn schermen
meer stond er niet in de krant :EEK!:

----------


## Nisha

dankje wel, dan weet ik in ieder geval waar het over gaat.
heeft er iemand anders nog wat informatie over?

----------


## RRRRik

> dankje wel, dan weet ik in ieder geval waar het over gaat.
> heeft er iemand anders nog wat informatie over?




De link die met U2 wordt gelegd zijn de mannen die de Video-Beelden hebben gemaakt. Deze mannen maken ook de content voor U2 en vele andere grote tourende producties....
De catwalk aan bewegende takels in de zaal is al eens gedaan bij Clouseau in het sportpaleis. Dit was de eerste keer dat hij in delen kon bewegen.....

R

----------


## peternotermans

> dankje wel, dan weet ik in ieder geval waar het over gaat.
> heeft er iemand anders nog wat informatie over?



Ik kwam dit tegen op een U2 fansite...

NU2F - Delegatie U2 bezoekt concert Marco Borsato

----------


## Nit-Wit

Het is in dit "wereldje" vrij normaal dat managements van andere producties komen kijken hoe jij je showtje doet. Daar halen ze weer ideetjes uit hoe ze iets kunnen doen, en wat ze ook niet moeten doen.

wat betreft de schermen die er hangen, zo bijzonder is dat ook weer niet. (Barco Olite en Slite zitten zowat in elke grote productie waar led gewenst is) behalve het feit dat er een nieuw type in gebruik is. ELT25 van Beamsystems. (d'r is weinig te vinden over dit product, ook niet bij beamsystems... lijkt wel of ze het niet aan de man willen brengen....)

maar feit blijft dat het een erg bijzondere productie is!

----------


## ljmartijnw

ziet er erg goed uit allemaal. was ook weer genoeg materiaal weg bij eml. zeker mooie plaatjes

----------


## Carlo Zaenen

> Het is in dit "wereldje" vrij normaal dat managements van andere producties komen kijken hoe jij je showtje doet. Daar halen ze weer ideetjes uit hoe ze iets kunnen doen, en wat ze ook niet moeten doen.
> 
> wat betreft de schermen die er hangen, zo bijzonder is dat ook weer niet. (Barco Olite en Slite zitten zowat in elke grote productie waar led gewenst is) behalve het feit dat er een nieuw type in gebruik is. ELT25 van Beamsystems. (d'r is weinig te vinden over dit product, ook niet bij beamsystems... lijkt wel of ze het niet aan de man willen brengen....)
> 
> maar feit blijft dat het een erg bijzondere productie is!



Beste,
Jammer genoeg is hier enkel gebruik gemaakt van O-lite voor de B-stage, de gitaar bestond uit DV08 led (hoogste stack die XL Video hier ooit van gemaakt heeft), de zijschermen bestonden uit SL 10 XP Led en de snaren bestonden uit Mi-Strips.  Dus wat betreft video en schermresoluties niet zomaar het eerste het beste, maar iets waarvoor zelfs de U2 productie even een kijkje komt nemen.

----------


## Nit-Wit

> Beste,
> Jammer genoeg is hier enkel gebruik gemaakt van O-lite voor de B-stage, de gitaar bestond uit DV08 led (hoogste stack die XL Video hier ooit van gemaakt heeft), de zijschermen bestonden uit SL 10 XP Led en de snaren bestonden uit Mi-Strips.  Dus wat betreft video en schermresoluties niet zomaar het eerste het beste, maar iets waarvoor zelfs de U2 productie even een kijkje komt nemen.



met name dat mitsubishi scherm is noemenswaardig... zal niet zo makkelijk gegaan zijn (gewicht, DDC's etc)
Het is zeker niet een simpel showtje  :Wink:

----------


## dh-showtechnic

de elt 25 led modules die gebruikt zijn komen van expolite

----------

